# Manzanita, Koa, and Maple bowls



## larry C (Oct 24, 2015)

Here's a few of the lastest creations from my shop... enjoy!

Larry C

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ClintW (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow! Very nice finish!


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice!! That Koa/Maple one is cool. I don't turn, but I love seeing everybody's work on here. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2015)

Those are sweet Larry! thanks for posting...


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice work! I'd love to see the suspended bowl from some different angles, that looks intriguing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice.....

Larry, I inserted the pix in your post as full size. No need to be shy round here man. Bigger is better..


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2015)

Outstanding collection! All unique. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice work- But it sure would be nice if you could include a picture of whole green egg stand- That looks very nice. I need to build one.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice and I agree about more pics of #9!


----------



## larry C (Oct 25, 2015)

ClintW said:


> Wow! Very nice finish!




Thank you, it's a lacquer and wax finish


----------



## larry C (Oct 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Those are sweet Larry! thanks for posting...






duncsuss said:


> Nice work! I'd love to see the suspended bowl from some different angles, that looks intriguing.




Next time I take pictures, I'll try to take some for you. I like the suspended bowls, they are different, and fun to turn..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Oct 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice.....
> 
> Larry, I inserted the pix in your post as full size. No need to be shy round here man. Bigger is better..




Thanks! I'm new here, and didn't want to offend anyone...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Oct 25, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Nice work! I'd love to see the suspended bowl from some different angles, that looks intriguing.



Here are some additional photos of the Koa/Maple suspended bowl, also another suspended bowl from ambrosia maple, enjoy!
Larry

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## larry C (Oct 25, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice work- But it sure would be nice if you could include a picture of whole green egg stand- That looks very nice. I need to build one.




The Green Egg stand is really simple, just pressure treated 2 x 4's and a slab of granite countertop material for the top...I love the Green Egg!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Oct 25, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Nice work! I'd love to see the suspended bowl from some different angles, that looks intriguing.




Check on Post # 13, I just added several more of the suspended bowl, plus added another suspended bowl...

Larry


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 25, 2015)

larry C said:


> Check on Post # 13, I just added several more of the suspended bowl, plus added another suspended bowl...
> 
> Larry


Thanks ... looks like a lot of fun to make (but keep your knuckles this side of the tool-rest )


----------



## larry C (Oct 26, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks ... looks like a lot of fun to make (but keep your knuckles this side of the tool-rest )



From experience, I can tell you that you'll only forget to keep your knuckles on the south side of the tool rest only one time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 26, 2015)

I love the lidded bowl with feet, that's beautiful! Love the Big Green Egg too!!!


----------



## larry C (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you sir, we enjoy "The Egg, very much.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 26, 2015)

@larry C If you haven't found it already this is a great site with a wealth of knowledge on Egg cooking. Oh and anything you can find from Dizzy Pig is great stuff! I am fortunate enough to have them in my back yard.


----------



## larry C (Oct 26, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @larry C If you haven't found it already this is a great site with a wealth of knowledge on Egg cooking. Oh and anything you can find from Dizzy Pig is great stuff! I am fortunate enough to have them in my back yard.



I've been on the "Egg Heads" forum for about 3 or 4 years, it's a great resource! Most recently, I've been doing a lot of cured hams and bacon, which I smoke on a Master Built smoker. A lot better quality than the stuff the grocery stores have.

Larry


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 26, 2015)

Awesome, glad you already found it. I was very active there but now I just lurk a bit. Oh I bet that's good!


----------

